# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Решение билетов по 1С специалист-консультант "УТ 11.4"

## NIkolay_L

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! 

Поставили задачу в краткий срок подготовиться к сдаче экзамена "1С Сециалист - консультант", по "УТ 11.4". 
Покопавшись на форумах, нашёл задачник 2016-го года, актуальные билеты и даже решебник задачника от 16-го года по УТ11.3(актуальный сейчас по 11.4, но его нет в свободном доступе). 

Есть ли у кого-то решение самих билетов?(насколько их понимаю всего 3) 

Буду благодарен за помощь!!!

----------


## Val___

Добрый день! 
Сдали?

----------


## alek_bolduin

СпецКонс УТ. Спецодежда для Спецконса (из Задачи №2)
Автоматическое распределение расходов по спецодежде на 3 месяца в долях 0,5 0,3 и 0,2 из задачи №2.
https://youtu.be/RHUgDcLeyQc

----------

